# IT,S coming part two



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 15, 2020)

since the first IT,s coming was so much fun with you guy,s.. i am doing part two  IT,S COMING DO YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! post up  :eek: can you handle it...............


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 15, 2020)

Lol, here we go again! What's it gonna be this time big boy?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 15, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Lol, here we go again! What's it gonna be this time big boy?



you have to guess like everyone else


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2020)

April 15th?


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2020)

Christmas?


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanksgiving?


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2020)

Labor Day?


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 15, 2020)

Another overpriced bicycle


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jan 15, 2020)

Maybe I'll check back in a week or two!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2020)

mrg said:


> Maybe I'll check back in a week or two!




Could you send me a PM and let me know what you find out after checking back? That'll save me some precious time.


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## THE STIG (Jan 16, 2020)

........


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 16, 2020)

This thread is why the cabe needs a thumbs down button.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2020)

a sequel? prob. not as good as the original, but I reserve the right to be made wrong.....


----------



## vincev (Jan 16, 2020)

Somebody has to say it......"Thats what she said "


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 16, 2020)

.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Time for the 'ol ignore button!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 16, 2020)

The dude's just playing around, don't click on it if you got a problem with it.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 16, 2020)

Schwinn499 said:


> This thread is why the cabe needs a thumbs down button.



You just got another thumbs up!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 16, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> The dude's just playing around, don't click on it if you got a problem with it.



The dude?


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 16, 2020)

*PLEASE?*


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 16, 2020)

I know you are excited about your newest find. Let's not get all ruffled without BBQ flavor though everyone.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 16, 2020)

If it doesn't mellow out I may have a new use for Blue Anthracite Coal

.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 16, 2020)

All right! I enjoyed the last "it's coming" thread. Although this one is starting off.... Well.... Differently, I hope it's something nice and that you enjoy it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 16, 2020)

I did too, even if a little longish.

So don't kvetch, ya nudniks!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 16, 2020)

I missed part 1. What was it?


----------



## John G04 (Jan 16, 2020)

ZE52414 said:


> I missed part 1. What was it?




Aerocycle


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 16, 2020)

ZE52414 said:


> I missed part 1. What was it?



what ,sss up man where have you been


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2020)

DUDE!
I wondered who scored the Baby Bliss Athletic Supporter.
Congratulations, man!









That thing is bad ass!
Literally!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 16, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> DUDE!
> I wondered who scored the Baby Bliss Athletic Supporter.
> Congratulations, man!View attachment 1124953
> View attachment 1124954
> ...



Thanks, you too! Always remember, hidden not ridden.....


----------



## SteveF (Jan 16, 2020)

This is sort of a shame. Not at all what the cabe should be about. We're all here with a common interest. But we all have our own preferences. We come here to learn, show our bikes, and admire our friends bikes. It's best to put our differences aside and remember that we are all unique individuals with different tastes in our collection. Heck I mostly just own a bunch of Murray middleweights that nobody really cares about and I couldn't afford most of the bikes on here. But I sure do love to see what others have in their collection. This is a great group of guys and girls here on this website. I appreciate everything that you all share. 

Steve


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2020)

I am still trying to figure out , " What is it? " posted by @SKPC . Thats still a mystery..


----------



## SKPC (Jan 17, 2020)

Poverty gives us context...Money gives us "things".   Life is short, I guarantee it.  Go ride a bike like Sven does...


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 17, 2020)

.....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 17, 2020)

I’m still wondering what part 1 was.

Been good Rich how about you?? Isee you haven’t slowed down at all.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 17, 2020)

*YOU CAN SHOW US ... WHATS THE MATTER ... CHICKEN ... ???
*


----------



## kreika (Jan 17, 2020)

I’m still waiting for more pics of the first one! My guess on the current  is Bluebird.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 17, 2020)

I’m guessing a hanging tank Canti all decked out.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 17, 2020)

This was my guess, but it’s still on eBay, so I guess not.


----------



## hotrod (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 17, 2020)

I don't see anything at all..........  Give a hint?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 17, 2020)

This one?


----------



## 1motime (Jan 17, 2020)

markivpedalpusher said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 1125251



This is it?  3 pages for a repop?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 17, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *YOU CAN SHOW US ... WHATS THE MATTER ... CHICKEN ... ???*
> 
> View attachment 1125118



it,s not time yet


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2020)

How about this?
*
*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 17, 2020)

it shipped today


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 17, 2020)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1125372How about this?



that nice


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 17, 2020)

ZE52414 said:


> I missed part 1. What was it?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 17, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 1125378
> 
> View attachment 1125379
> 
> ...



That’s what all the fuss is about!?  Lmao I thought it was something cool! Bahahahahahaha j/k! Kick asssss man.  Congrats. Can’t wait to see number 2. It’s gotta be a hanging tank canti. Probably with a DD fork.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 18, 2020)

Probably a typhoon or lil debbie

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2020)

A 1949 panhead chopper



Or a motorless chopper


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2020)

No!
We’re talking, Handlebar Hoarder here.
Everybody knows, he’s more of a home built Whizzer guy.


I thought the jar was a makeshift gas tank, but it was actually a barrel of Berlin Style Gherkins.
Never leave home without em, I guess?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 18, 2020)

I hope anyone who reads the "negativity" in this thread knows that it's all said in jest. Were just pulling the third leg of the dude who's pulling ours. It's all for fun and if you cant handle a good ripping you need to lighten up a little. It's not that serious. Except that one where you dont get to see that chicks boobs, that one is just mean. Cant wait to see the new score.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 18, 2020)

Schwinn499 said:


> I hope anyone who reads the "negativity" in this thread knows that it's all said in jest. Were just pulling the third leg of the dude who's pulling ours. It's all for fun and if you cant handle a a good ripping you need to lighten up a little. It's not that serious. Except that one where you dont get to see that chicks boobs, that one is just mean. Cant wait to see the new score.




Well said. People who take themselves too serious are boring and will get a flat tire far from a cold beer really soon.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Well said. People who take themselves too serious are boring and will get a flat tire far from a cold beer really soon.



May their views of boobs be forever censored by jesus saying nope.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 18, 2020)

Schwinn499 said:


> May their views of boobs be forever censored by jesus saying nope.




Amen Brother! And may the fleas of a 1000 camels infest their crotch!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 18, 2020)

Boy or Girl Big ?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 18, 2020)

Schwinn499 said:


> I hope anyone who reads the "negativity" in this thread knows that it's all said in jest. Were just pulling the third leg of the dude who's pulling ours. It's all for fun and if you cant handle a good ripping you need to lighten up a little. It's not that serious. Except that one where you dont get to see that chicks boobs, that one is just mean. Cant wait to see the new score.



i am just trying to have fun with my bicycle hobby.. i want to have fun on hear..... i consider a lot of you guy & girl,s on hear my friends... but no one like,s bullied or disrespected..... by some one  who doesn,t even know me....... who start,s saying i over paid for by bike,s they don,t  know what i paid??????????? they just think they do...... or me and my   money will soon part ways you know  nothing about my money....... i am adding high-end bicycles to my collection... if you don,t like it  don,t hijack my thread  go be negative somewhere else ............


----------



## hotrod (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Barto (Jan 18, 2020)

Schwinn499 said:


> May their views of boobs be forever censored by jesus saying nope.



That was so wrong, I'm going to think about that for days


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 18, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> i am just trying to have fun with my bicycle hobby.. i want to have fun on hear..... i consider a lot of you guy & girl,s on hear my friends... but no one like,s bullied or disrespected..... by some one  who doesn,t even know me....... who start,s saying i over paid for by bike,s they don,t  know what i paid??????????? they just think they do...... or me and my   money will soon part ways you know  nothing about my money....... i am adding high-end bicycles to my collection... if you don,t like it  don,t hijack my thread  go be negative somewhere else ............





And the funny part about this it is.

They don't give you a Penny.
Simple as That....Hhhmmm!!


But welcome to the Cabe.

Hahaha  Bienvenido.....


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 18, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> i am just trying to have fun with my bicycle hobby.. i want to have fun on hear..... i consider a lot of you guy & girl,s on hear my friends... but no one like,s bullied or disrespected..... by some one  who doesn,t even know me....... who start,s saying i over paid for by bike,s they don,t  know what i paid??????????? they just think they do...... or me and my   money will soon part ways you know  nothing about my money....... i am adding high-end bicycles to my collection... if you don,t like it  don,t hijack my thread  go be negative somewhere else ............



Probably shouldn't brag to people about what you pay for stuff, then no one knows... simple! LMFAO


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 18, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Probably shouldn't brag to people about what you pay for stuff, then no one knows... simple! LMFAO




Waaaaoooo...

Looks like you are not.
Happy with what you don't or

Can't have... No seas Metio.

Put your nose in your business not on,

Other people's business...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 18, 2020)

Felixnegron said:


> Waaaaoooo...
> 
> Looks like you are not.
> Happy with what you don't or
> ...



exactly


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 18, 2020)

I think it’s going to be a Robin


----------



## 1motime (Jan 18, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> I think it’s going to be a Robin



I think you might be right.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 18, 2020)

Whatever it is, I think it's fun to tease the group ( that are chilled type people) about what's coming. If you are "stuck up" and this offends you, then don't look at the thread. Go back to what turns your crank.

 Part of this hobby is the chase, and the anticipation of a new score. To share that is pretty neat. Part of the Cabe is "Brotherhood/Sisterhood" so lets enjoy someone else's "rush" and play the game, or not.

 It's not ALL about money. For anyone in the hobby that is in it for investment, thumbs up, but that's not what it is for everyone. I think the hard core people just love old bikes. I'm proud to be one of them, and to be on the Cabe with like minded people like the H/B/H who is having fun posting this thread.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Boris (Jan 18, 2020)

and....
*LOVE MEANS NEVER HAVING TO SAY YOU'RE SORRY.*

also...
*THE MORE THINGS CHANGE, THE MORE THEY WILL NEVER BE THE SAME.*


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 18, 2020)

Oh oh! I got one!

....something about yellow snow.


----------



## Boris (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## crazyhawk (Jan 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1125911





cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1125911


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 19, 2020)

One of these perhaps?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 19, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> One of these perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 1125992
> 
> ...



 nicessssssssssssssssssssssssssss what,s the green one??????


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> nicessssssssssssssssssssssssssss what,s the green one??????



Colson Aristocrate.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 19, 2020)

Things are looking up!  It's coming!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2020)

Schwinn499 said:


> I hope anyone who reads the "negativity" in this thread knows that it's all said in jest. Were just pulling the third leg of the dude who's pulling ours. It's all for fun and if you cant handle a good ripping you need to lighten up a little. It's not that serious. Except that one where you dont get to see that chicks boobs, that one is just mean. Cant wait to see the new score.



Right?? I was just messing around and had a post removed. Sheesh!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 19, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Right?? I was just messing around and had a post removed. Sheesh!
> View attachment 1126152
> 
> View attachment 1126153
> ...



that,s going to cost you one Colson bicycle


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 19, 2020)

I knew it was going to be a hanging tank Schwinn.   Looks like something with dual silver rays with fluted lens.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 19, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> View attachment 1126131




Thats gotta be it, looks like the same light! Good guess


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 19, 2020)

Do this quick because I am in labor and I . . .my oil broke.  I got some on me.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 19, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> .....
> 
> View attachment 1125053




Ride this around in circles and we'll shoot at it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## THE STIG (Jan 19, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> Ride this around in circles and we'll shoot at it.




you first


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 19, 2020)

This better be good!  My expectations are high as are my standards.


----------



## kreika (Jan 19, 2020)

I’m going with this one.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 20, 2020)

any more guesses ??????????????? what it might be ------- anyone-------- anyone-------- anyone


----------



## hotrod (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## THE STIG (Jan 20, 2020)

....


----------



## kreika (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 20, 2020)

If is a large round black inanimate object I know what the reaction will be.  Do they accept returns?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 20, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 1127055



DAM YOU GUESSED IT how did you know   dam it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! will this threads over


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 20, 2020)

kreika said:


> View attachment 1127091



that,s cool...... can you actually ride that thing?????


----------



## Nashman (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## THE STIG (Jan 22, 2020)

i know ups sucks,, but........


----------



## kreika (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jan 22, 2020)

My weekly ck in, save some time @GTs58 maybe check back next month


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2020)

...well, it can't be a turd, 'cause you can't polish a turd!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 22, 2020)

bricycle said:


> ...well, it can't be a turd, 'cause you can't polish a turd!



Some people spend a life time trying


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## John G04 (Jan 22, 2020)

It’s the pee wee herman replica that sold for 20k a few days ago


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 22, 2020)

John G04 said:


> It’s the pee wee herman replica that sold for 20k a few days ago



Looking like everyone lost interest...


----------



## 1motime (Jan 22, 2020)

John G04 said:


> It’s the pee wee herman replica that sold for 20k a few days ago



If that is the case there is going to LOTS of pride of ownership coming our way!


BFGforme said:


> Looking like everyone lost interest...



It was bound to happen.  Can only hold this crowd's interest for so long....


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2020)

So close, but nothing @mrg


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 22, 2020)

Whoops...sorry to interrupt, I thought this was the men's room.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 22, 2020)

frankandpam said:


> Whoops...sorry to interrupt, I thought this was the men's room.



IT"S NOT??!!  Darn Glasses!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 22, 2020)

Boris said:


> Labor Day?



My wife's birthday, Ground-hog's Day, Valentine's Day and the Ides of March, St. Pat's Day, before all of these you list...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 22, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Looking like everyone lost interest...



we see you are still checking in on it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 22, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> .....
> 
> View attachment 1125053



Looks like an Orangeburg to me; not at all, like a Bluebird...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 22, 2020)

9:58 pm Central; " I'm tired; Tired of waiting; Tired of waiting for YOU..." G-Night, Ya'll!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 23, 2020)

Was off to get groceries this AM in the new snow; Joe's big-rig wrecker flew past me on the interstate; in a bit I saw what the hurry was: an UPS dual trailer was up-side down in the median. Stuff was every where; and, I'm positive I saw a handle-with-care bicycle box.... just sayin'...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## rollfaster (Jan 23, 2020)

And...


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 23, 2020)

now it's going to take 3 days to put it together


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 23, 2020)

Going to bed!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 23, 2020)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Was off to get groceries this AM in the new snow; Joe's big-rig wrecker flew past me on the interstate; in a bit I saw what the hurry was: an UPS dual trailer was up-side down in the median. Stuff was every where; and, I'm positive I saw a handle-with-care bicycle box.... just sayin'...



i don,t doubt your story  and i know you are a honest guy....  buy my  bike is  already hear.............


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 23, 2020)

i don,t know if some of you   can handle it


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 23, 2020)

Ygggvdbdbdhdghdhhakmfkfjdjkdjdj*hshhsjjsjhhshshhhjk2kidusus**ydhehhdhhjwjkdkhhhhdhhdhdhdhdhhduukjjxjueuejjdjje**hdhhdhhdjjekjjvikkkdlclofooekkekkf. <3.      *_Hxhhdhxhjxjdj*hdhhdhdhjdjjjdjjduukkslelskkskkskdkjkis               *_


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2020)

Dude!
Come on!
I’ve only got nine lives.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 23, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1128943
> Dude!
> Come on!
> I’ve only got nine lives.





That’s a cute cat! Who cares what’s coming, this pic does it for me....


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 24, 2020)

Hé gave up.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 24, 2020)

I just enjoy reading all of the misspellings, punctuation errors, and use of wrong words.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Rivnut (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## THE STIG (Jan 24, 2020)

Don’t make me pull this car over


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 24, 2020)

Alright, let’s do this!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 24, 2020)

the shipping  Company  Is now saying Monday afternoon.it was supposed to be here this morning but didn’t show up


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 24, 2020)

Yesterday it was here and today it's not.........

Man, I hope this isn't another Schwinn.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 24, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 1128852
> 
> View attachment 1128853



Lies.... LMFAO,


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1129348


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2020)

George is not amused by this sh!tshow


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 24, 2020)

$8g black jeweled autocycle for$15 g! Cyclesmithy.....baaa haaa.... lmao....


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 24, 2020)

Is this the "What are you drinking tonight?" thread ?...I'm looking for the "What are you drinking tonight?" thread.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2020)

frankandpam said:


> Is this the "What are you drinking tonight?" thread ?...I'm looking for the "What are you drinking tonight?" thread.



Right this way Sir. You've obviously had one too many...


			https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-are-you-drinking-tonight.65977/


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 24, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Right this way Sir. You've obviously had one to many...
> 
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-are-you-drinking-tonight.65977/
> ...



Don't think I'm the only one here that has had one too many...if you know what I mean.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 24, 2020)

think it's time to impeach HBH


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> think it's time to impeach HBH


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1129434



NO NO NO GIVE ME ONE MORE CHANCE


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The kickstand kid (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 24, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 1129438
> 
> 
> George looks pretty happy to me



I literally laughed out loud. Thank you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 1129438
> 
> 
> George looks pretty happy to me


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 24, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> think it's time to impeach HBH




Stig, are you still on the same road you didn't wish to turn off-of 5 hours ago.... Thinking you forgot to tell Handle-bar to go ahead and get it over...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 24, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1129456



Ford Mike; you've always been good with a camera; there's never been any hidden de'tail'.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 24, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1129456



 Mike that’s not nasty this is nasty


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 24, 2020)

If it was kielbasa that would be better.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 25, 2020)

The kickstand kid said:


> View attachment 1129450
> 
> View attachment 1129451





This is Very Very nice,  I love it!!!

And  always True.....


Viva Jesus Amen Amen Amen...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

The kickstand kid said:


> View attachment 1129450
> 
> View attachment 1129451



this is for one particular member on the cabe.. who like,s to hijack my my thread and thinks he knows me & my business...  all of you know who he is so this is for him  & in no way  intended for anyone else...................


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 1129583



you got that right brother !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

THERE MIGHT BE A IT,S COMING PART 3  :eek::eek::eek:


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2020)

NOOOO!!, No Ma's!


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2020)

Did somebody ask for a thumbs down?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

Ok  amigos  It’s here now any last  guesses  before tonight’s big revival at 6:00


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2020)

1935 Bluebird "sold" | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Just want to inform CABE members that I have sold my Bluebird listed on Nov. 3, 2019. to a CABE member. Ken




					thecabe.com
				











						Sold - 1935 Elgin Bluebird - HAS BEEN SOLD | Archive (sold)
					

This bike was acquired in San Francisco, from the original owner in 1981 and has been in storage ever since.  This bike was given to him as a Christmas present in 1935 and was his only mode of transportation, as he never drove or owned an automobile.  The last time it was licensed was 1960, when...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> 1935 Bluebird "sold" | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
> 
> 
> Just want to inform CABE members that I have sold my Bluebird listed on Nov. 3, 2019. to a CABE member. Ken
> ...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

the wait is almost over :eek: it,s going down for real saturday night 6.00 pm tonight


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> the wait is almost over :eek: it,s going down for real saturday night 6.00 pm tonight



What time Zone are you going by??


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> What time Zone are you going by??



P.ST....... tell little Georgie  to get ready he,ll be really be excited tonight... just don,t let him pee on my tires


----------



## kreika (Jan 25, 2020)

I’m curious if the original pin striping is ok under that reflective tape. Everything in one box? I think I’m going to faint......


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2020)

I bet it's a bike!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> 1935 Bluebird "sold" | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
> 
> 
> Just want to inform CABE members that I have sold my Bluebird listed on Nov. 3, 2019. to a CABE member. Ken
> ...



I believe we have a winner!!! Way to go FORD MIKE65!
Gonna feed the tabbies and retire Early tonight. (saw that note earlier today from Ken) Didn't put it together; but believe you have done so. Kudos.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## The kickstand kid (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## The kickstand kid (Jan 25, 2020)

Holy shikes


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 25, 2020)

Fake, at 6pm is hella dark already. :eek:


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 25, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. I'm speechless!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 25, 2020)

Rust_Trader said:


> Fake, at 6pm is hella dark already. :eek:



Knowing hoarder he probably took them pics 3 days ago.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

Rust_Trader said:


> Fake, at 6pm is hella dark already. :eek:



i am ahead of the game brother i took the pictures earlier today when i picked it up


----------



## John G04 (Jan 25, 2020)

BEAUTIFUL! I vote to not have a part 3 thread tho


----------



## crazyhawk (Jan 25, 2020)

Woohoo!!  Gorgeous!!  And thanks for the high quality pics too.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

we had one member figure it out from the sneak peek.. and one member who cheated  to find out..... but that is ok i wouldn't expect  much more from him  anyway.. thank you guy,s  there might be a it,s coming part three i am working on it......  i hope  all of you enjoyed part two i know i did..................


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 25, 2020)

I’d be interested in the fenders if you decide to part it out


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

ZE52414 said:


> I’d be interested in the fenders if you decide to part it out



ok pm me


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2020)

They misspelled Colson  





Congrats bud. That is one sweet Schwine


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> They misspelled Colson
> View attachment 1129930
> 
> Congrats bud. That is one sweet Schwine




You damn well know the Colson peeps didn’t have the talent to come up with an ornament like that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 25, 2020)

Rust_Trader said:


> You damn well know the Colson peeps didn’t have the talent to come up with an ornament like that.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 25, 2020)

ut oh, WWIII ....IMPEACH NOW !!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 25, 2020)

FANFRICKENTASTIC!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> FANFRICKENTASTIC!



exactly what i was thinking.........


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

i want to thank mark for letting me be the next caretaker of this beautiful & amazing original prewar schwinn & one hall of a packing job to make sure it got hear  safe thank you.... hope to do business with you again in the near future..............


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

where,s the mr. know it all hater  thread jacker.... awful quiet all of a sudden


----------



## higgens (Jan 25, 2020)

The sequel is never as good as the original


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 25, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> where,s the mr. know it all hater  thread jacker.... awful quiet all of a sudden




you know what he's doing


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

THE STIG said:


> you know what he's doing
> 
> View attachment 1129961



  LO lo LO lo you know that,s right


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2020)

It's nice but it's just another Schwinn. with the big buildup I expected more!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2020)

mrg said:


> It's nice but it's just another Schwinn. with the big buildup I expected more!  View attachment 1129966



i will try to do better next time


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 26, 2020)

Congrats - it’s very very nice example !!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 26, 2020)

Yep. Another sweet ride.  Congratulations!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 26, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> i will try to do better next time



If you want to try better next time, buy something other then a Schwinn


----------



## kreika (Jan 26, 2020)

Awesome score!!! It’ll go great next to the Aerocycle. Just need a  Deluxe canti and your Schwinn done. Don’t matter what you paid, as long YOUR happy!


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah man, not sure why someone would care so much about someone else's $ spending. Unless it's your wife.


----------



## Boris (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice bikes, but not the best part of these "IT'S coming" threads. For me at least.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah, I'm not sure what that's all about. HBH seems to be a good dude. I'm not sure why the above poster would attack him like that.

It's your money, do as you please.

I still don't like Schwinn's though


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 26, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Yeah man, not sure why someone would care so much about someone else's $ spending. Unless it's your wife.



NO he is not my wife,,,, but i think he wants to be for some odd reason    he,s out of luck i like tacos not  hot dogs.....................


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 26, 2020)

Beautiful Bike @HANDLE BAR HORDER  ,  I Dig It............. Looks to have been well taken care of ................................I like Taco's Too !!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 26, 2020)

$


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice score for sure! thanks for the ride & photos, too.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 27, 2020)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Nice score for sure! thanks for the ride & photos, too.



thank you


----------



## bricycle (Jan 27, 2020)

Outstanding!! hey, is that "USAF" on the port side decal?


----------



## biker (Jan 27, 2020)

Mark must be selling off his collection.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 27, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Outstanding!! hey, is that "USAF" on the port side decal?



GOOD EYES!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 27, 2020)

That locking fork... a 1937 model? Does Head-badge read "Lincoln"?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 27, 2020)

juanitasmith13 said:


> That locking fork... a 1937 model? Does Head-badge read "Lincoln"?



yes


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 27, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Outstanding!! hey, is that "USAF" on the port side decal?



i am not sure


----------

